# New Hampshire and New England Woodworkers



## sky (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello,

I am always looking to branch out (pun intended) to other woodworkers. I'd like to specifically inquire as to the members here from the NH area (Portsmouth, in particular) and elsewhere in New Hampshire and New England. Who do we have here, and are there any networking or other get-togethers from lumberjock members from this (these) areas?

Thanks!

Sky Rocco


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Sky! Chip here in Manchester, CONNECTICUT. Yes, there is another Manchester that is not in New Hampshire! LOL.


----------



## FJDIII (Dec 20, 2007)

Sky,

I'm a little envious. Wish I lived that close to my favorite playground. Just take yourself over to 44 Timberswamp Rd. in Hampton,NH. Go visit with the crazy Windsor Chair makers at the Institute. A word for the wise; don't spend any time talking about Shaker chairs or you may be beheaded! 
Live Free or Die!


----------



## Devolution (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah, man. I'm in Providence, RI. I'm always looking to network with other woodworkers. Being pretty green to this level of woodworking, I feel it's extremely important to have knowledgeable people, who are also in the field, around.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm on Cape Cod. We had a great New England get together last summer.
Hopefully, we can do it again.
Ellen


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Barry! When you gonna' take this ol' fellow nutmegger on a trip with you?   Maybe then you can change your picture to ME hanging off the front end. LOLOL.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

LOL!! Ok, I'm all ears! 

That's quite a hike for you though. Be safe my friend.


----------



## EdWood (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Sky,

I'm in North Londonderry just ear shot from the Manchester Airport. I lived a few years in the Portsmouth area and loved it. Born and raised in Berlin.


----------



## MrHudon (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello Sky,

I'm in Georgetown, MA 1/2 hour south of Portsmouth.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Winchester, MA here. as mentioned, we had a get together in Lexington, MA just a few months ago, and will probably have more of those coming up this year. Welcome to Lumberjocks! always nice to see another new englander around.

Hey Barry, are you flying commercial? or private? any skydiving related flights? (sorry for the hijack)


----------



## langski93 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ed Wood…Andy Mack, Mathew Thorton, Lancer's Are you really from North Londonderry?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

In 1642, my 9th great-grandfather Andrew Ward and my 11th great-grandfather Richard Law contributed (with about 40 other people) to the purchase of a tract of land 7 miles wide and 10 miles long that they would name Stamford, Connecticut. Does that make me a New Englander?


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

I live on the western side of the state in Keene. There was a New England get together that Purplev put together… I'm not aware of anything else in the works.


----------



## EdWood (Apr 29, 2009)

Langski: PoorBoys, The Yard, North School.. indeed


----------



## Gizmac (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Sky,

About 28 Miles North of you in Wells, Maine.. love to get a network with other woodworkers going.

GizMac


----------



## EricW (Oct 9, 2008)

i live in Westfield Ma. just west of Springfield Ma. (very original names, eh?)


----------



## JasonWhite (Mar 4, 2009)

Metrowest Boston.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Nashua is my home town.


----------



## DTWoodknot (Sep 4, 2009)

I live on Cape Cod and work in Plymouth MA it is nice here in the off season as long as there not working on one of the bridge's


----------



## rastus (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi all, I'm from Western Ma. Southampton to be exact.

Paul


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

Another Western MA LJ checking in. I'm in Deerfield.


----------



## beevee (Dec 23, 2006)

I am located in Hollis, ME just under a hour from Portsmouth.


----------



## timbrennan01824 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi all. I just encountered this post. I'm a rookie in Chelmsford, MA. Two towns south of Nashua.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Acton Maine here. 1.5 hrs from Manchester. In the southern Tip of Maine very near Rochester and Portsmouth. I went to the Lexington MA meeting mentioned by Purplev above. I'm putting a watch on this post to see if there are any other locals.


----------



## onedkcharette (Jan 3, 2010)

im in lebanon nh.


----------



## Sunrunner34 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm in Plymouth, MA


----------



## hvroberts (May 31, 2009)

Mechanic Falls, Maine here. I spend the days making sawdust.


----------



## tokarowski (Dec 4, 2009)

Worcester,MA…well just a little North.


----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,
I'm in Bristol, RI. I'd love to find someone to share ideas and other woodwoking projects with.
So, email me!
Paul


----------



## Steevo (Apr 23, 2009)

Born & raised in Nashua, NH. Now 30 years later still in Sydney, Australia.
When it rains in the wintertime you don't have to shovel it !!
80 degrees & sunny today. Eat your hearts out.

Cheers,
Steevo


----------



## SawDustnSplinters (Jan 18, 2008)

Well I know this is not much, I AM THE 7th son of a 7th son…just kidding… but my deceased Father's side of the family is from Newburyport, Mass (youngest of 8) and my Great Grandpa was from Salem, worked in the leather factories there…They all played guitar and spoke French and English….I remember fried clams on Hampton Beach, Hot chicks from York , Maine.. and "blank" shriveling cold water…(Damn I miss them clams and ketchup and ya know going to the beach and warming up the York girls a lil bit..ya know ne'er mind

I want to go to Australia….;9..SOS


----------



## ryno101 (May 14, 2008)

Hey… I'm in Andover MA just south of New Hampshire.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

looks like we have a few in western mass, count me in too!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Sky and others! I am in East Providence, RI and just saw this post today. As *Purplev* and others have mentioned, there was a NE get-together in Lexington, MA in 2009, graciously arranged by *Purplev*. I contacted him and told him I wanted to be involved in the organization of a get-together this year and that I have some thoughts/ideas for locations, etc. To my thinking, we should hold off to Spring/Summer to avoid bad weather (including driving conditions) which could result in postponement or cancellation. If it is truly to be a New England gathering, it seems to me that the Boston vicinity would be an appropriate area to meet. 
Do you think we should try to further breakdown a meeting(s) to regions within NE or just do our best to make it to whatever location is arrived at? For example, it is about 57 miles to Boston from RI for me. But if someone lives in Caribou, ME, that's another story. Maybe folks from ME, NH and VT would prefer some central location for them while western MA and eastern MA could find a central location and CT and RI could get together. What do you folks think?


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

"But if someone lives in Caribou, ME, that's another story."

I don't want to speak for all of Maine and someone from Caribou might hate me for this but 80% of the Maine population is in South/central maine. So we'd probably be pretty good with the Boston area.


----------



## thedudeabides (Oct 20, 2009)

I live in New Hampshire, although I don't know of any local gatherings. If there is one I'd probably go.


----------



## king (Aug 5, 2007)

Shelton CT>Ancestors landed in plymouth on the mayflower,I guess that makes me a yankee.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Columbia, NH here (20 minutes from Quebec) where it's -8 this morning, and the heater didn't fire up during the night, but fortunately I did stuff the wood stove before bedtime.

My wife and I are going to look at Virginia as a possible roosting spot. We're planning to tour the state at the latter part of March.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi All, I just posted a call for all New England jocks to get together: "2010 Meeting" http://lumberjocks.com/topics/14134. I hope many of you will attend.


----------



## thenickedfinger (Feb 17, 2010)

Concord, NH (actually Loudon - Home of New Hampshire Motor Speedway).


----------

